
Show HN: Protect Our Seniors - aacook
https://protectourseniors.co
======
aacook
Hi HN — I built a simple site called Protect Our Seniors. The goal is to get
more people to stay home by focusing on seniors and their stories, not
numbers. Please consider posting a photo of a loved one and share with
friends.

